# Adire fans? My cheap/fast/fun Tempest sub



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Found a brand new in box Adire Tempest locally on Craigslist for $60 so I had to jump on it. My Shiva build went to my office so we've been subless in our master bedroom (oh the humanity!!!).

The seller had a matching GR Research plate amp so bought that too.

I didn't want to spend a ton of time building an enclosure so I found a blown Citation 7.2 passive sub on Craigslist for $20. Removed the 14" JBL driver, enlarged the hole for the Tempest and cut a hole in the back for the plate amp.










Listening: I knew I had a big performer on my hands but it exceeded all expectations. Has that sweet low extension XBL motors are known for but the output is INSANE. I had to spend a ton of time getting the gain right because it is so loud. The gain is up slightly less than 1mm to keep from overpowering my active CSS/Aurum Cantus monitors and the room itself. But very very musical, played some Alt-J and Kid Cudi and it just digs crazy deep. I'm using maybe 3mm of xmax and bringing down the house. A nice sub to doulble as a garage/backyard party monster. YES!!!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice find man! I love the adire drivers.

Josh


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if that jbl is a le14 its worth reconing/flipping on ebay because you'll more than break even.

I miss my two tempests..blew em up in fits of stupidity or letting friends borrow them..oh the joys of the teen years. from what I hear the Dayton dvc is damn close to its performance/specs? anyone confirm this or suggest another alternative? I still have the 6.5 cuft 23 hz tuned boxes..somewhere..


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep the JBL is the LE14. I'll definitely check into repair/resale.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Architect7 said:


> Listening: I knew I had a big performer on my hands but it exceeded all expectations. Has that sweet low extension XBL motors are known for but the output is INSANE.


The Adire Tempest and Shiva weren't XBL. Standard overhung.

I have a 15" Brahma in my closet I can't bring myself to part with.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Huh, I could swear they were first generation XBL...was the Brahma the first of the XBL Adire stuff?


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

the Brahma, Tumult and Koda 8" & 10" were XBL. Everything else that I can think of off hand were overhung. Look at the thickness of the top plate, not thick enough for XBL


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Gotcha. Tumult was XBL^2, correct?


----------



## 4thseason (Mar 31, 2013)

Subscribed, Can't wait to hear how this is working out.


B~


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Been watching TV/movies with it all evening, this thing is insanely loud. Still fiddling with the gain, I keep having to turn back to zero and then start over because anything past 1/4 of a tick mark on the knob means holy wow bass blowing down the house. Playing with the eq on my Pioneer receiver helped a little too. Definitely not a bad problem to have, this thing is certainly on par with some very high end subs I've heard


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Architect7 said:


> Gotcha. Tumult was XBL^2, correct?


Yup.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

After hours of tweaking and listening I've found that simply using "loudness" on my Pioneer receiver makes everything sound perfect. Go figure!


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Architect7 said:


> Yep the JBL is the LE14. I'll definitely check into repair/resale.


I've still got a pair of them in use in my HT. Fosgate Audionics subs (pre HK Citation).


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

those fosgate subs sure were power hungry. I'm running a fosgate audionix model 3 as my test bench preamp, I really like its bass boost feature, totally unnatural and unlistenable for hours at a time but so much fun when four 6.5 drivers on your kitchen counter in low tuned boxes move dishes at 30 hz.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> those fosgate subs sure were power hungry. I'm running a fosgate audionix model 3 as my test bench preamp, I really like its bass boost feature, totally unnatural and unlistenable for hours at a time but so much fun when four 6.5 drivers on your kitchen counter in low tuned boxes move dishes at 30 hz.


A Model 4 was my first real HT preamp. Along with the complete original FA speaker system. Still have the speakers (with 2 subs and 2 sets of the big dipoles). Even had 3 of the big 4200 4-channel amps, but pawned those off on my dad (he still uses them).

The old Jim Fosgate/Duntech designed stuff was hard to beat (still is) and built to last! I think the only thing I'd be willing to swap them out for would be a pair of Dunlavy SCIVa's and a HRCC center.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

squeak9798 said:


> The Adire Tempest and Shiva weren't XBL. Standard overhung.
> 
> I have a 15" Brahma in my closet I can't bring myself to part with.


If that's a Mk1 and you ever feel like parting with it, let me know. May be interested in picking up a 4th... 

Josh


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

So I have lots of fun goodies sitting around and the itch to tinker again. The bedroom will be getting an upgrade to match the new Tempest build:

Helix DSP and URC-2A remote
Pioneer VSX-D912S (one of the best chip amp receivers ever made)
Audible Physics Arians (or possibly Accuton...stay tuned)
RAAL 140-15D dipole ribbons

Should be fun! My wife puts up with so much but she loves the clarity of my builds


----------

